# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  شوف هالفلاشة .... .وقول سبحان الله

## مهدي شطناوي

*اول مره بحس انو القلب بتعب ....

لو شفت هالفلاشة ....رح تقدر كم بيشتغل القلب ..... 

سبحان الله ....لو عمرك مثلا 20 سنة ....شوف  كم نبضة نبض....

شوفوو من  هوووووووون


لا تطلع قبل ما تقول سبحان الله*

----------


## ابن الاردن

مشكور اخ مهدي
سبحان الله!!!!!! افلاشة جميله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عنجد رائع مهدي

سبحاااااااااااان الله

----------


## باريسيا

*سبحان الخالق 

شكراً الك على الفلاش 
وبانتظار جديدك*

----------


## عُبادة

سبحانك ربي

----------


## العالي عالي

سبحان الله الذي لا يحمد سواه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شووكرن لانكو نورتو الصفحة

----------


## The Gentle Man

سبحان الله
والله جميل 
يسلمو مهدي

----------


## حلم حياتي

*سبحان الله الذي لا يعلو فوق علمه شي*

----------


## غير مسجل

> *اول مره بحس انو القلب بتعب ....
> 
> لو شفت هالفلاشة ....رح تقدر كم بيشتغل القلب ..... 
> 
> سبحان الله ....لو عمرك مثلا 20 سنة ....شوف  كم نبضة نبض....
> 
> شوفوو من  هوووووووون
> 
> 
> لا تطلع قبل ما تقول سبحان الله*


لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله.ان الله قادر على ان يجعل من الانسان مخلوق غير عادي . سبحان الله وبي حمده

----------


## keana

سبحان البديع

----------


## جسر الحياة

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## آلجوري

*سبحانك ربي 

شكرا مهدي ..*

----------


## ajluni top

سبحان الله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

سبحان الله وبحمده . . . سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## زهره التوليب

سبحان الله

----------


## الولهان

سبحان الله اويعطيك العافية

----------

